
Looking for feedback on Happi. Free hosted infrastructure software - Reece-Happi
We have recently launched Happi and want your feedback to make Happi as good as it can be.<p>Happi&#x27;s a software tool where you can find, buy and network servers, switches etc to create your own hosting environment. Happi is free to use, and at the moment you don&#x27;t even need to sign up.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.get-happi.co.uk&#x2F;
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

I am curious about the nature of the "partner" relationships Happi lists on
its site. It's a lot of logos of many well known companies...for me, more than
would inspire confidence.

Good luck.

~~~
Reece-Happi
Hi, I will definitely check that out.

A partner is anyone we are working with. We want more so if you have specific
tech vendors or service providers, let me know and we will reach out. We have
even more in our next major update.

Thanks so much for your feedback, we are getting loads of people onto our site
but having it open and free to use limits us the ability to chase for
feedback.

------
stephenr
> Happi is free to use

How do you make money then?

~~~
Reece-Happi
Where it "makes money" for us is a bit of a long story - our hope is that it
becomes a standard method for buying and deploying all hosted infrastructures
(and later, application provisioning). As one of the partners plugged into it,
we think we're pretty good at what we do, in the region where we do it - so we
should live (or die) on the quality of our service and range of our products,
and therefore we're hopefully we would be the chosen service provider where we
operate.

In a nutshell, we hope to grow through 'indirect growth', in regions where
I/we provide the actual services.

------
cheeaun
It's weird that the site still store cookies after I decline

~~~
Reece-Happi
Just looked into it and found out the only thing that gets saved is the opt
out.

